# melt and pour swirled soap



## chlobue (Aug 6, 2007)

Want to try and swirl some melt and pour soap for gifts. I know you color a part of it but how do you get it in the mold to swirl. Mine just mixes together and I want a more "swirly" look. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 6, 2007)

I've poured as cool as I could but still pourable; then dragged a toothpick through the colors.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is a thread where we discussed swirls in M&P last week.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ight=swirl


----------



## jackznanakin (Feb 15, 2018)

Tabitha said:


> Here is a thread where we discussed swirls in M&P last week.
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ight=swirl


Tabitha, this link doesn't seem to work anymore, do you have a more current one?

Thanks!


----------



## amd (Feb 15, 2018)

This thread is 10+ years old.


----------



## jackznanakin (Feb 15, 2018)

My apologies, thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 15, 2018)

jackznanakin said:


> My apologies, thank you for pointing that out!


start a new one, i am interested too! I have been wanting to experiment with it.


----------



## Happy2018 (Feb 18, 2018)

In researching some melt and pour, found this online:

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/tips-for-swirling-melt-pour-soap/


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2018)

Happy2018 said:


> In researching some melt and pour, found this online:
> 
> https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/tips-for-swirling-melt-pour-soap/



This thread is 10 years old.  Please start a new thread. [emoji1303]the ops haven’t been here in a long time.


----------

